# O2 Sensor malfunction



## sara2005 (Aug 11, 2005)

I have a 2000 Altima with 60,000 miles on it. I got the 60k maintenance service done by the Nissan dealer and the very next day I started getting the 'Service Engine Soon' light. So, I took it back to the dealer and the first time he did something and the light went off. But, the lights appeared again in a day and this time he says that the RR O2 sensor is defective and it would cost $300 + (Canadian dollars - I have moved to Canada) to replace it (ofcourse, he added that this has nothing to do with the service they did!!). 

I was wondering if it would cost $300 plus to fix the O2 sensor. Do I have an option of getting it done cheaper or is it one of those 'genuine' parts that I should only replace from a Nissan dealer?

I would greatly appreciate any help on this

Thanks
Sara


----------



## levg79 (Aug 17, 2005)

There is a wide variety of aftermarket O2 sensors available. Nissan does not manufacture their own O2 sensors, they used the ones made by NTK, which is also available in auto parts stores along with such names as Bosch, Denso, etc. It should cost a lot less than $300 if you fix it somewhere else and not at the dealership.


----------



## tcratboy321 (Apr 11, 2005)

do it yourself... go to nopi online . com .... get the o2 sensor and change it yourself its like 50 bux...not hard install


----------



## levg79 (Aug 17, 2005)

As tcratboy321 says it's not too hard to install it yourself. However, the rear O2 sensor is located in the exhaust pipe underneath the car so you'd need to raise the car on a lift in order to do it yourself.


----------

